# MaraX boiler drain



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi looking for reassurance that this is right before I do it and I didn't want to clog up the other thread, so machine is up to temp after morning coffees and I then remove water tank and open water valve to drain, do I have the machine on or off and is this all to it ?

okay google is your friend switch off


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

robti said:


> Hi looking for reassurance that this is right before I do it and I didn't want to clog up the other thread, so machine is up to temp after morning coffees and I then remove water tank and open water valve to drain, do I have the machine on or off and is this all to it ?
> 
> okay google is your friend switch off


 Someone cleverer than me will be along but don't leave a machine switched on if you are trying to drain the boiler i say this because if the heating element turns on it will cause damage


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Border_all said:


> Someone cleverer than me will be along but don't leave a machine switched on if you are trying to drain the boiler i say this because if the heating element turns on it will cause damage


 Always good advice. Most HX macines cut power to the heating element if the water is below the level probe but better to be safe than sorry. Switching off the machine has the benefit of stopping the pump refilling the boiler and preventing draining all the water


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks for the help guys. i just couldn't work out how the machine could pump water out if the power was off, then found out its the pressure that pushes the water out. well first month service completed and no problems and now just the cam to lube at the next one ( and i know how after watching a video made by a kindly gent, didn't put old in on purpose 😉 )


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

My mind is still young... Now where did I put my teeth?


----------

